# ¿Dónde consigo el programa MikroBasic?



## juan_g (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola a todos...
Quisiera saber si alguien me podría decir dónde consigo descargar el compilador de lenguaje c mikrobasic...
Ya he trabajado en assembler y quisera iniciarme en C... Leí sobre algunos programas yeste me pareció interesante. Si alguien sabe de otro mejor y que sea de descarga gratuita se lo agradezco.


----------



## jalva (May 4, 2008)

Acabo de conseguirlo gratis por internet.

Acá les dejo el link para quien quiera descargarlo...

http://www.mikroe.com/en/compilers/m...c/download.htm

el link donde tienes todos los compiladores es :
http://www.mikroe.com/en/download/
pero están limitados a archivos de 2K del mismo modo que el que indicas en tu link
Necesitas comprarlo...


----------



## lagos15 (Jun 3, 2008)

perik dijo:
			
		

> en la casa comprandolo.



Segun tengo entendido el mikrobasic es una herramienta gratuita :x


----------



## ivan_ambriz (Ago 9, 2008)

Asi es, Mikrobasic es gratis, pero solo la versión DEMO como mencionan, limitada a 2k para tu .hex


----------



## danipalma (Mar 10, 2009)

si quieres un compilador totalmente gratis con una gran gama de microcontroladores soportados , buscate el piklab eso si es bastante complejo instalarlo con todos sus drivers


----------



## ketronica (May 21, 2009)

Yo tengo la version 7002 y con el mikrobasic.v7.0.0.2-patch


----------



## master2009 (Ago 24, 2010)

juan_g dijo:


> Hola a todos...
> Quisiera saber si alguien me podría decir dónde consigo descargar el compilador de lenguaje c mikrobasic...
> Ya he trabajado en assembler y quisera iniciarme en C... Leí sobre algunos programas yeste me pareció interesante. Si alguien sabe de otro mejor y que sea de descarga gratuita se lo agradezco.




no te confundas una cosa es mikrobasic y otro mikroc


----------

